# Trying to find meaning in everything people do



## Mil (Aug 22, 2011)

Has anyone else noticed that they try to find a reason for everything people do?

Say someone might start trying to get themselves on their own in a social situation, like say you were hanging out with someone in town, you're just walking along, and they're obviously enjoying your company, and then they then start steering you towards the bus station and say they need to be home by a certain time so they're catching the next bus.

I used to just accept this, and think well I guess they just need to get home early, or perhaps while they enjoyed my company they have just run out of energy for socialising (Being introverted), but ultimately I don't know and I'm not bothered by it.

Nowadays, I've gotten so paranoid that I'm a boring person who isn't fun enough to be with, that I just don't not care about these things anymore, I just constantly try to work out why people are doing something, that there's a reason behind everything someone does and I constantly think it's me causing the bad things - Even when it's the absent of an action, like not talking to me, I'll interpret that as people ignoring me.

Is anyone else like that?


----------



## awkwardsilent (Jun 14, 2012)

I think just going with the flow and realizing that not everything is about us, is a good step. Because really its not, if you leave the negatives and keep the positive thoughts its a lot easier to deal with. I am trying really hard to banish the negative self talk and the assumptions that somehow lack of contact is a negative reflection on me. But yes I know how your head can automatically go there, I've just made the decision to consciously battle that kind of thought process.


----------



## zonex (Aug 1, 2012)

true most of the times we takr pressure on mind by thinking too much but it may not be a big thing to think on so i have worked too much on it and have learned to let it go and think less on these things.
its hard but it takes time to learn


----------



## tjames (Jan 31, 2012)

I get like this sometimes. Sometimes i let it get to me. More often than not I remind myself of all the times i thought i new why someone was doing something and it turned out that it had nothing to do with me.


----------

